# 7 Questions For Carmelo Anthony



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *1. What Chinese traditions did you get to experience during your time in Beijing?*
> 
> "As far as the traditional stuff like food, we really didn't get a chance to do that. We had a chef that would cook for us. We really didn't try any traditional food over there. ... Just being around the people over there, seeing the Great Wall and Tiananmen Square, you're almost forced to feel like you're bringing something back from Beijing."
> 
> ...


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2008/sep/02/melo-now-focused-making-nuggets-golden-too/?partner=RSS


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Interesting...


----------

